

Archiveteam Saves 272 Terabytes of MobileMe Websites From Deletion - pooriaazimi
http://www.macrumors.com/2012/06/26/archiveteam-saves-272-terabytes-of-mobileme-websites-from-deletion/

======
pooriaazimi
It appears that the archiveteam needs some volunteers:

"""

Currently Active Projects (Get Involved Here!)

FanFiction.Net - Around 7 million fan-fiction stories hosted on what may be
the largest site of its kind in the world. They're not shutting down but
Archiveteam wants a copy for posterity.

 _Coders are currently needed to figure out an intelligent way to
comprehensively archive the site._

"""

<http://archiveteam.org/index.php?title=Main_Page>

